# Forza 3 - 'live' rendezvous anyone?



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Whilst the rest of the XBox world are playing Modern Warfare 2 (a game I just don't understand the appeal of), who fancies getting together on 'Live' for an organised thrash on Forza 3?

My idea would be to specify a Class and track, then everybody enters at a decided time & day with their car of choice.

Anybody fancy it?


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm currently plodding along in this, not got very far. Got too much on my plate at the moment to dedicate to lots of xbox gaming time. You can add me though - Little Richy and see if i pop on. Not taken it online yet, burning through races in my superupgraded TT


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A few people have shown interest - any others interested in bit of Forza fun? this won't be a league or anything serious like that, just turn up on the day specified and race for fun. 

To break it in gently, I was thinking a class C or B car on a circuit that's fairly straightforward (but fun!).


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> A few people have shown interest - any others interested in bit of Forza fun? this won't be a league or anything serious like that, just turn up on the day specified and race for fun.
> 
> To break it in gently, I was thinking a class C or B car on a circuit that's fairly straightforward (but fun!).


Would like too its just a case of finding the time, would need to de-mod the Scooby a bit though :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

BAMTT said:


> Would like too its just a case of finding the time, would need to de-mod the Scooby a bit though :lol:


I think a Sunday (night?) might be best, before or after Top Gear?

What I was planning on doing was picking a specific car and circuit, then allowing a maximum tuning class for the car. Either that or allow any car from that tuning class?

What's your gamername Tony?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

My gamertag is fattb need to renew my membership, but can't do thi Sunday anyway, maybe next weekend ?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok guys, here's the first session info you need:

Session Start Date: Sunday 6th December
Session Start Time: After Top Gear at half 9
Track: TBC tonight when I get home and remember what the track name is!
Car: Porsche 911 GT2
Max Tune Class: S(700)
Tuned State: Any tuned state you wish, as long as it does not exceed S(700)

If anybody wants to join, add you name to this thread. If we get enough people we go racing! 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Track decided, details as follows:

Session Start Date: Sunday 6th December
Session Start Time: After Top Gear at half 9
Track: Road Atlanta (Full)
Car: Porsche 911 GT2
Max Tuned State: Any tuned state you wish, as long as it does not go above S class (700)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Anybody else joining us this sunday?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I'll join you Kev, my gamertag is garfies, but you already know that.

I am about tonight and Saturday as well if you are online.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

A quixk reminder for anybody who is thinking of joining in for some racing fun.

Session Start Date: Sunday 6th December
Session Start Time: I'll open teh room for freinds after Top Gear at half 9
Track: Road Atlanta (Full)
Car: Porsche 911 GT2
Max Tuned State: Any tuned state you wish, as long as it does not go above S class (700)

Put your name down here if you want to play.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm up for this.... obviously if theres a new date since the 6th dec is passed.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

XTR said:


> I'm up for this.... obviously if theres a new date since the 6th dec is passed.


Cool - it will give me somebody to race, seeing as nobody else turned up yesterday [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Hi Kev

I tried to get on but my NAT was strict and couldn't join you for anything.

Have sorted it now, get another date going.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Ok new date and time:

Session Start Date: Sunday 13th December
Session Start Time: I'll open the room with 'friend' access at 8pm
Track: Road Atlanta (Full)
Car: Porsche 911 GT2
Max Tuned State: Any tuned state you wish, as long as it does not exceed 700 (S class)

Get practising! 

If anybody wants to join in please leave your gamertag here and I'll add you to the list


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Gamer tag: XTR2000



I had a good laugh the other night on it..... I was way out in 1st place coming around to lap someone, they tried to nudge me off the track to allow there mate who was in 2nd place win the race, but i recovered from the nudge and won the race


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I am up for this this Sunday night, as there is no Top Gear this week [smiley=bigcry.gif]

My gamer tag is: rachilde


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Good stuff! Looks like we'll have enough for a decent race! 8)

I'm still not 100% happy with the cars performance. Still tweaking the upgrade/tuning set-up.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Just to clarify (incase anybody else as well than BAMTT has also misunderstood!  )

This isn't a random car event. The car everybody will need to use this week is the Porsche 911 (997) GT2. That car can be tuned in any state you wish, as long as it does not exceed 700 (S class).

So just to recap for the benfit of BAMTT ( :roll: ), tuning a Subaru or 997 Turbo is pointless, becasue the car you need for this race is the Porsche 911 (997) GT2. I have done it this way starting off so that we all have a level playing field. If this goes well I might introduce 'any car' events in the future.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Cool, what time Sunday?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

SimonQS said:


> Cool, what time Sunday?


Session Start Date: Sunday 13th December
*Session Start Time: I'll open the room with 'friend' access at 8pm*
Track: Road Atlanta (Full)
Car: Porsche 911 GT2
Max Tuned State: Any tuned state you wish, as long as it does not exceed 700 (S class)


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I need to renew my Live membership & then I'll get involved at some point.

Out of interest, is there any way of me obtaining a Porka GT3 RS?

When I try to buy it its locked and says the car is VIP content and not installed :x

Really want one [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

How many people do we have?

Come on, what are peoples practice times? :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

SimonQS said:


> How many people do we have?


Not sure - I think possibly 4, maybe 5.

One thing's for sure though Simon, if you're playing it's not going to be a clean race, is it! :roll: :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > How many people do we have?
> ...


ditto :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

1.23.333 and still tweaking! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

1.21.351 - any takers?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> 1.21.351 - any takers?


Nope, I'm around the 1:22 mark. There are 2 corners I just can't get my line perfected and it's driving me nuts!

It's all irrelevant anyway 'casue Simon will barge you into the armco quicker than you can say "Did I just overtake you?" ....


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh goody. How very sporting of him.
Just slipped to 1.21.9 now. Think I know the corners you mean. Probably the 2nd left/right at the top and then that left hander just on from there. Hit the stripes and it sticks you up on 2 wheels or worse flips you. Still, like you say, totally pointless if someone's out to get ya! :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

So you guys RWD or AWD?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

SimonQS said:


> So you guys RWD or AWD?


Good question! But if I told you my drivetrain setup you might have an advantage! 

AFTER the race(s) have finished, the participants should release their stats, yeah?

Drivetrain:
Weight:
Peak BHP:

0-60mph:
0-100mph:
Top Speed:
60-0mph:
100-0mph

Speed:
Handling:
Acceleration:
Launch:
Braking:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> AFTER the race(s) have finished, the participants should release their stats, yeah?


I'll release mine now .....

Bung everything on and just drive the bugger!! :lol:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Guys gonna struggle tonight, although from early practice runs i was getting pretty consistent 1:26-1:27 so wouldn't of been in the running anyway i must be missing something somewhere as i tried all sorts of set ups :?

Oh well enjoy


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > AFTER the race(s) have finished, the participants should release their stats, yeah?
> ...


Not 'everything', 'casue then you would exceed S700 



BAMTT said:


> Guys gonna struggle tonight, although from early practice runs i was getting pretty consistent 1:26-1:27 so wouldn't of been in the running anyway i must be missing something somewhere as i tried all sorts of set ups :?
> 
> Oh well enjoy


Tony - practice times are pretty irrelevant because when you are competing for places (and trying to avoid 'Smasher Simon'!) the times will vary wildly!


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

my gamertag is 'earni' im up for this, i usually play most nights after 5/6pm 
add me and i'll join the rendezvous


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

earni said:


> my gamertag is 'earni' im up for this, i usually play most nights after 5/6pm
> add me and i'll join the rendezvous


I'll do that now. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Some good racing last night lads! 

So who was AWD and who was RWD?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

XTR said:


> Some good racing last night lads!
> 
> So who was AWD and who was RWD?


Good stuff wasn't it - the main race was kind of spoiled by XBL connection issues that stopped Prozac and Si from joining at the same time, but it eventually cleared itself 2 hours in! I also really enjoyed the mele of random races (with random cars) we did afterwards! 8)

XTR, I thought Simon was bad at his barging tactics, but you were on a different level! :wink:

I'll pick the next track and car tonight, and post up details when I get home, so we can practice for next weekend.

A highlight from my pre race practice. Settling down at the top of the hill after donuts! 










Cheers 8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> XTR, I thought Simon was bad at his barging tactics, but you were on a different level! :wink:


    I got that impression from you lot last night!!!!! 

Apart from the odd "delibrate" nudge (aka payback ) I thought I was ok. Allowing cars to pass me and trying not to force cars off onto the grass, etc.... There were a few instances where I ended up on my roof from clipping high curbs.

It seemed quite laggy at times for me. Where cars would touch paint together in a corner, then all of a sudden the other car would go flying into the barrier.

Ok thats enough of my excuses.... It was good laugh especially avoiding the roadblocks!!!! hahaha. First time i've used the Porka 997 GT2.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Bloody brilliant. Really enjoyed it, (even better when we all managed to get on together after 2hrs!!).

Haven't had such a laugh in ages. Steaming down the New York circuit, not expecting the chicane's as general opinion was to not have them, and finding that tosspot Powell had inadvertanly left them in. 200mph into a barrier, 4 rolls later and sliding on roof down the track ....brilliant crack.

XTR ~ You do drive dirty fella but good fun getting revenge! :wink:

Si ~ Nice 'meeting' you. Good laughs.

Mr P ~ After all these years. T'was a pleasure mate.

Same again soon I hope.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> XTR ~ You do drive dirty fella but good fun getting revenge! :wink:


Oopps.... i dont mean too. Sorry lads. But yeh... it was a brilliant laugh.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Drivetrain: AWD
Weight: 3282 lbs
Peak BHP: 834

0-60mph: 2.5 secs
0-100mph: 5.4 secs
Top Speed: 231.5mph
60-0mph: 115.3 ft
100-0mph 287.9 ft

Speed: 8.7
Handling: 6.2 
Acceleration: 8.4
Launch: 9.5
Braking: 6.4

8)


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

So, next weeks car, track, PI?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Now you're just appearing 'desperate' mate!! :wink:

Hurry up Kev. I need to start tuning! :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Private Prozac said:


> Now you're just appearing 'desperate' mate!! :wink:
> 
> Hurry up Kev. I need to start tuning! :lol:


The only thing desperate is your driving! :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Maybe we need a list of a few cars....

Say 3 cars... various classes.

1. Porsche 977 GT2 (tuned to S class)
2. ???
3. ???


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

can we just do all of S class cars? or is it best limiting it to a few?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I enjoyed it being 1 imparticular car..... Was interesting to see the difference at the starting line launch!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

What about the free to download S4 2009?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Unmodded so that it's down to the driving and not the car, (no chance then with XTR on the track!! :roll: ).


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

*Details*
Session Start Date: Sunday 20th December
Session Start Time: I'll open the room with 'friend' access after Top Gear finishes
Track: Camino Viejo de Montserrat (Extreme Circuit)
Laps: 2 
Car: 2009 Jaguar XKR-S
Max Tuned State: 100% Standard Class B(486). *No tuning allowed*.

Once again, following the main race(s) there will be lots of random racing (your car choice) within specific classes, over random tracks.

The 4 of us had a really good time on Sunday, so if anybody else would like to join us pop your name down here. A room can hold a max of 8 cars at one time.

It's advisable to have a headset if possible, 'casue xbox live likes to play silly buggers sometimes and it's difficult keeping everybody informed if one person can't get on. 8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> *Details*
> 
> It's advisable to have a headset if possible, 'casue xbox live likes to play silly buggers sometimes and it's difficult keeping everybody informed if one person can't get on. 8)


Might have to dig mine out of the loft.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Private Prozac said:


> Unmodded so that it's down to the driving and not the car, (no chance then with XTR on the track!! :roll: ).


Essshh!!!  What can I say... im just a competitive person!!! Obviously works though as I won the odd race.... although did total it a few times in other races.


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> *Details*
> Session Start Date: Sunday 20th December
> Session Start Time: I'll open the room with 'friend' access after Top Gear finishes
> Track: Camino Viejo de Montserrat (Extreme Circuit)
> ...


A mildly modded car would make it a little more interesting, with people looking at different ways of getting performance


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> A mildly modded car would make it a little more interesting, with people looking at different ways of getting performance


Yeh i agree. Thats what happened with the porsche.... we didnt know if people were AWD or RWD...... along with the other mods.... but it made it more interesting.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

XTR said:


> SimonQS said:
> 
> 
> > A mildly modded car would make it a little more interesting, with people looking at different ways of getting performance
> ...


I agree, but at the same time it also showed that if somebody got it 'right' they were leaps and bounds above everybody else.

Let's give it a go this week,and see if it makes it more equal, but if unsuccessful we can revert back the week after.

Si, it means you can spend more time painting your wing mirrors!  :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Si, it means you can spend more time painting your wing mirrors!  :wink:


Blimey. He'll have that so perfected by then that he'll be lapping us!! :lol:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> Si, it means you can spend more time painting your wing mirrors!  :wink:


Did has TT have body coloured wing mirrors? I didnt see much of it as it flew past at 200+ mph!!!


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Well you wouldn't have mate cos you'd either knocked them off or put all of us into the bloody barriers!! :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Si, it means you can spend more time painting your wing mirrors!  :wink:
> ...


To be honest I've spent a few hours this AM pissin' about with the vinal layers and it's quite cool some of the things you can do if you have enough patience and time to build up layers.

My first attempt at 'Britishing' up the Jag...


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

XTR said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Si, it means you can spend more time painting your wing mirrors!  :wink:
> ...


My TT actually did 225mph at Le Mann, well it is a twin tuirbocharged R8 V8 with 820bhp which left your FXX for dead... :roll: :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Kev ~ regarding your layered Jag, I'd like to say 'well done. Looks good'. . . . . . . . but I'd be lying mate. :lol:


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

i'm in!

... off to paint my jag lol


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> Kev ~ regarding your layered Jag, I'd like to say 'well done. Looks good'. . . . . . . . but I'd be lying mate. :lol:


LOL, you should see version 2, I've taken the 'torn' theme across the whole car!


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > kmpowell said:
> ...


Hehehe certainly did... but I had you on the corners on the 1st lap..... just that long straight gave you the advantage.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> LOL, you should see version 2, I've taken the '*crap*' theme across the whole car!


Totally agree with you there! :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Private Prozac said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, you should see version 2, I've taken the '*crap*' theme across the whole car!
> ...


LOL- I'll post a pic up tonight, you're going to hate it! :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Here you go then PP, hate away - it beats the boring default black though! 


















p.s. I must spend some time actually driving the track in it, and not just cocking around in the paint booth! :lol:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Actually Mr P, you haven't done a bad job there fella. Puts Si's wing mirrors to shame eh!! :lol:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I have just had a brain wave, race has to be SUVs A class 8)


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Does the british paint job make the Jag any faster?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

XTR said:


> Does the british paint job make the Jag any faster?


No - but it will distract you and make it harder for you to whack off the track! 

Quick reminder for tonight everyone.


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

good good, ive spent ages decorating mine :lol: 
i'll get a pic up in a min


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

here it is...










this is the effect i was going for!..










let me know what you think


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

sorry i had to leave fellas my headset was playing up. good race though


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

I've just got back form the cinema... been to see Avatar 3D.

See ya all next week maybe.


----------



## jimmyflo (Apr 15, 2009)

feel free to add me "jimmyflo" but I am not on my live profile much as i started the game again on a different profile when I got my fanatec steering wheel


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

anyone up for a festive race this week?


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

I am after Top Gear :wink:


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

good good, what car and track we on? so i can start painting lol


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Right, any Merc, A600 performance on Sunset Peninsula Raceway, Club Circuit

To start at 21.05 after Top Gear tonight

1. SimonQS
2. Earni


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'll try and get online, but I'm not sure if I'm going to be here. I'll know in the next hour or so though hopefully.


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

any merc? ooh nice choice. i'll get on it after united game!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Earni said:


> any merc? ooh nice choice. i'll get on it after united game!


Whats your xbox name? I will add you as a friend


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

its Earni


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I'm in! 8)


----------



## Earni (Aug 23, 2009)

theres only a choice of 2 mercs lol
fancy organising another one? 
how about any german class A car?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Can our nearly 12 year old son join in please? He would love to have a live race as he is a good driver and would enjoy the fun as he is an xbox geek freak . Thanks guys 8).


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

Dotti said:


> Can our nearly 12 year old son join in please? He would love to have a live race as he is a good driver and would enjoy the fun as he is an xbox geek freak . His xbox live game tag is KoOlKiD12345. Thanks guys 8).


Of course! :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Not been on forza for a few days.... got GTA Lost and dammed/ballard of gay tony from Santa so i've been playing on that.

Although I did have a go before Christmas and was impressed when i achieved the top 1% on one of the tracks. Cant remember what track it was now.... but it was in the TT!!!!!!!


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

XTR said:


> Not been on forza for a few days.... got GTA Lost and dammed/ballard of gay tony from Santa so i've been playing on that.
> 
> Although I did have a go before Christmas and was impressed when i achieved the top 1% on one of the tracks. Cant remember what track it was now.... but it was in the TT!!!!!!!


Which track, what was the time - I feel a challange coming on! :wink:


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

SimonQS said:


> XTR said:
> 
> 
> > Not been on forza for a few days.... got GTA Lost and dammed/ballard of gay tony from Santa so i've been playing on that.
> ...


Cant remember mate.... is there anyway to find out within the leaderboards?


----------

